# Food for springtails?



## Stugy (Feb 9, 2017)

I know I can search it up and I have already but I want to see what you guys and girls use for your springtails. I am thinking of using white rice but is it possible to blend it to be finer? I hadn't tried blending dried rice and probably will end up trying it once I get my first culture in maybe a week and a half


----------



## SlugPod (Feb 10, 2017)

I've read that most people do rice or nutritional yeast. 
I don't have a culture (yet I ordered one the other day actually) and that's what I plan on doing. 
I might do fish food too, since I have some and feed it to some native springtails I've ended up with. 
It's always gone the next day so I assume they like it. 

They don't eat the actual food, but rather the mold that grows on it (from what I've read).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## EulersK (Feb 10, 2017)

I'm far, far from experienced in the matter, so take my advice with some salt. But I started off with a seed culture that I could hardly find any springtails in, and a couple months later the soil is alive.

Mushrooms... that's all. They love them. I buy them at the grocery, freeze what I don't need right away, and feed off of that. Works like a charm.


----------



## pannaking22 (Feb 10, 2017)

I just added a little bit of yeast to mine every now and then and they seemed to do fine. I believe I would on very rare occasions add some tiny pieces of fish food as well. Once you get them in a nice set up they should breed like crazy.


----------



## wizentrop (Feb 10, 2017)

Every species has its own preference, that being said as mentioned above yeast and mushrooms do the job. I use yeast only for mine.
Another food that works wonders is courgette or zucchini slices. They love them, but watch out for mold developing... oh, wait - they eat that too!


----------



## Hisserdude (Feb 10, 2017)

The various species that have done well in my cockroach enclosures have enjoyed eating dead leaves, dog food, fruits and veggies, and really any decomposing organic matter.


----------



## Ellenantula (Feb 13, 2017)

SlugPod said:


> I've read that most people do rice or nutritional yeast.
> I might do fish food too, since I have some and feed it to some native springtails I've ended up with.
> ... They don't eat the actual food, but rather the mold that grows on it (from what I've read).


Agreed.  I have been feeding mine fish flakes and nutritional yeast flakes for at least 2+ years.  I have yet to need/use the colony in any other enclosure, but still, like to keep them going.  I think mine eat flakes both pre & post mould (but who knows?).
I misplaced my springtail colony a while back (it had fallen behind something - thankfully lid still attached) and they all survived fine for several months unfed (except for whatever was still moulding inside - although it looked very clean when I found it).  I over-feed 'em whenever it looks too clean inside.
Rice?: never tried it -- may give that a go next feeding.


----------



## Collembolas (May 2, 2019)

Hi All

I usually feed my springtails using dry yeast, but dry yeast may germinate and quite annoying. Do they eat dead yeast? I guess if we kill the yeast they may not germinate


----------

